
How to get rich in tech, guaranteed - hodgesmr
http://startupljackson.com/post/135800367395/how-to-get-rich-in-tech-guaranteed
======
Futurebot
"And if you go in with this mentality, even when startups fail, you succeed.
If you put five years into building a company and team, you will end up with a
great network of talented and motivated people, lots of first-hand experience,
and often some management experience as well. Worst case, your next step could
be going into Google at the VP level it would’ve taken you 15 years to get to
joining out of college to “inject some startup DNA,” and catch up on salary
within a few years. Unless this internet thing is a fad, that job will always
be there for you."

This advice is quite precise about where it applies. If you're at a startup
that is undercapitalized, working you 12-16 hours a day, 7 days a week, with
poor management and no opportunities for anything but building and
maintenance, you can actually wind up worse off than when you went in: no
built-up network and nothing that would make you "VP at Google" material, and
in the case of startups doing pay cuts (in an environment of ever-rising
rents), even less money than when you started(!) He is referring to working at
"decent or better" startups; problem is, you may not know you're not working
at one of those until you actually work at another one.

The rest of his advice is probably worth listening to, but the above part
should be considered very carefully.

